# GREAT IDEA! (maybe)....



## SixStringTheory (Apr 2, 2019)

Hello everyone!
My wife thinks I'm nuts, lets hear what the forum has to say!>
I'm getting ready to finish our basement (approx 670 Sq.ft) and will be turning it in to a multi use room (I know, I know but I have kids and a wife to answer to so no dedicated theater space unfortunately). What I'm hoping to do is have two entertainment "zones" created and use a single seating area for both. I'll have one area with a 75" tv with its own sound (probably a soundbar) that will be used when the kids are playing around. I'll create a second area with either a 120-135" screen and projector (OR I may use a projector paint and paint the entire wall and just use that as it will be mainly for nighttime viewing with very little to no ambient light). I like the idea of the paint because it allows the room to remain more open and less like a theater which serves the "multipurpose" thing I'm trying to pull off. The screen/projector I would like it to have it's own dedicated sound as it will be coming from a different direction so I can't use the same sound system as the TV. The idea is to have the seating arranged so both areas are view able without rearranging furniture.
I have attached a rough floorplan (not to scale) of what I am hoping to achieve.
All work will be done by contractors and they have agreed to run all electrical, A/V cabling wherever I want prior to sheet-rocking the walls and ceilings. I have a STRONG dislike for exposed wires so I want to get this arranged in a sensible manner and hidden as best as possible.

My questions are:
-Is this an idiotic idea to begin with
-How can I set up multiple sound systems using a single source (Blu Ray, Apple TV etc)
-How to I divert a single source (again Apple TV, Blu Ray etc) between the TV or projector
-Has anyone done anything similar or have a better idea?
-I welcome any and all feedback as I'm hoping to avoid any dumb/costly mistakes and have a good amount of time to plan this out

Attached is the proposed layout


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello, I have been a member for a while but have not been active recently. Anyway I saw your post and have a similar situation. You won't be using the TV and Projector at the same time so put the TV on the same wall as the proposed screen and use a pull down or electric screen to come down just in front of TV screen. That way you won't have a conflict with speaker placement because both of your video will be coming from the same direction.

Regards,


----------

